# man RAR



## Seeker (Nov 18, 2009)

I've installed *rar*, from ports.

Why is this man incomplete?

```
man rar
```
Ie: There is no *P* command described, even if it does exists.

And searching 7.2 ports in man pages, for rar, doesn't even returns results, while in shell it does, but incomplete!


----------



## aragon (Nov 18, 2009)

Seeker said:
			
		

> I've installed *rar*, from ports.


The software installed by ports are not developed, documented, or supported by the FreeBSD project.  You need to contact the person/community/company that develops the software in question, in this case, rarlab.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 18, 2009)

But isn't port maintainer responsible for this?
Accommodating, patching, etc., if necessary.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 18, 2009)

The maintainer, if they choose, can supplement the data supplied by upstream.  However, the correct location for the fix is with the upstream project (rar labs).


----------

